# Golden Rescue - Canada



## C's Mom

Beautiful video. I hope many people see this and consider adopting a wonderful golden.


----------



## Laurie

That was beautiful!!! I didn't even make it to the :22 mark before the tears started!!!


----------



## FinnTastic

I loved it and the tears are flowing. Where those all goldens that were recused?


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Some of them have been adopted and some of them are still waiting.


----------



## esSJay

That's really beautiful. I'm going to share it on my & Molson's facebook pages tonight.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

Thats great Steph! They want as many people as possible to see this video. So please pass it on.


----------



## FinnTastic

Yep, stuck it on my FB and shared it with some golden pages on FB as well. I think it is a great song and video.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

BEAUTIFUL video and song.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

bumping up.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Really well done. I hope it generates lots of interest, donations and new homes.


----------



## FinnTastic

Just went to watch this again. . . I love that video.


----------



## SandyK

Just watched video for the first time. Wow...very touching!!


----------



## Ruby'smom

Wow I have gone all goose pimpily xx


----------



## Ninde'Gold

That's a tear-jerker for sure. Beautiful.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mylissyk

I'm such a mush, that was awesome. Thank you for sharing it.


----------

